# [milktea] watercolor commissions! [art for pickup!//hiatus]



## milktea (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello! If anyone reads this: sorry for the mixup in the info box below.
Headshot is a headshot.
Portrait is halfbody, or until the waist usually.

Also, might go on a hiatus of sorts, I'm in review school now for entrance exams
and I'm juggling all sorts of things so I might not have time for commissions!

​










*furniture items from:*
sweet series
sloppy series
princess seriescake dress
cloche hat
tiara hairmaid dress
heart shades
pink party dress
toy hammer
carnations



















Spoiler































































































OR CLICK HERE FOR SOMETHING
EASIER TO VIEW







```
mayor name:
town name:
3ds friendcode:
order w/ additional requests:
reference pic:
payment:
```






*Slots:*
1. Kellybelly (paying w/ bells)
2. Diamondarcadia (paying w/ items)
3. Hyogo


*Waiting List:*
-
-
-

*Finished Artworks w/ Pending Payments:*
1.pizookiecrossing on tumblr
2. NaraFlower - (paying w/ items)
3. sunshinetea (FULLY PAID)
4. iamnothyper
5. art trade w/ gamzee
6. miko (FULLY PAID)


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 8, 2014)

These look amazing, Id like one~

mayor name: Hanami
town name: Lil'wood
your reference pic:



Spoiler: Meee



View attachment 38641 
If you need any more just tell me :3


additional info/requests:Hmmm nope :3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow, so amazing! <33
mayor name: Emma
town name: Twinleaf
your reference pic: in my siggy, under the art spoiler!
additional info/requests: Nope :3

Tysm c:


----------



## dew (Apr 8, 2014)

mayor name: Dew
town name: dewy
your reference pic: Here
additional info/requests: N/A


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 8, 2014)

oh never mind, too late D:


----------



## milktea (Apr 8, 2014)

@~Yami~ 

i can't seem to open up your reference pic? o: 

@emmatheweirdo
@dew 

noted!! c: oh i'm sorry i forgot to include in the form, how are you guys paying? 

@dreamysnowx 

it's okay!! i'll put you on the waiting list so you're the first one on the next batch C:


----------



## dew (Apr 8, 2014)

Ah I'll pay in bells c: 700k ~


----------



## Kildor (Apr 8, 2014)

can i also benput on the waiting list?


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh thats strange ummm 
Here is my tumblr link, there is a picture there... http://wondering-hanamichi.tumblr.com/ACNL info


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 8, 2014)

milktea said:


> @~Yami~
> 
> i can't seem to open up your reference pic? o:
> 
> ...



I can pay you in  Sweets items :3


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 8, 2014)

milktea said:


> @~Yami~
> 
> i can't seem to open up your reference pic? o:
> 
> ...



oh ! awesome, thank you :~) <3 i'll pay in 700k! and TBT bells is bells you earn from posting quality posts. You can sell your TBT bells on TBT market places for particularly high prices, some people even paying 900k for 100 tbt bells!


----------



## milktea (Apr 8, 2014)

@dew okay!! c: i'll start right away

@kildor22 sure, you're second on the next batch then

@~Yami~ got it, thanks!

@emmatheweirdo SWEETS! ahaha thanks, noted!

@dreamysnowx so that's what that is o: thank you for clearing that up eheheh ;w;


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 8, 2014)

milktea said:


> @~Yami~ got it, thanks!



Yay, thank god that worked~!
Oh and forgot to mention Ill pay the 700k~! Cant wait to see the it :blush

Edit~ When would you like me to pay?


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 8, 2014)

milktea said:


> @dew okay!! c: i'll start right away
> 
> @kildor22 sure, you're second on the next batch then
> 
> ...



No problem! Also, by selling your TBT bells, (some people buy TBT bells at different prices, but lots of people are currently paying 800k-900k just for 100 tbt bells!) so you can start making posts for TBT bells! Make sure it is not spam posts though (as in just posts to troll! :~) ) The more you post, the more bells you earn! A lot of TBT members here use the "TBT bells" or buy them to get collectibles or just buy shop items on The bell tree forums to personalize their account etc! So that's why TBT bells are so valuable to most TBT-ers! If you have any more questions, feel free to ask me or drop me a message! :~) also, welcome to TBT forums sweet heart! <3

also a guide to sending TBT bells/collectibles to another user:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ending-Bells-and-Collectibles-to-Another-User

and a guide to what TBT bells is [ a more sufficient guide instead of my lousy explanation of TBT bells xD ]
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide


----------



## Sumia (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh wah, I really like watercolor, and you do it well.


----------



## milktea (Apr 8, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Yay, thank god that worked~!
> Oh and forgot to mention Ill pay the 700k~! Cant wait to see the it :blush
> 
> Edit~ When would you like me to pay?



tomorrow is fine! c: it's late already and.. ehehe none of you are online now anyways c:



Sumia said:


> Oh wah, I really like watercolor, and you do it well.



aaaahhh thank you! that really means a lot ; u; 

╰( ^ ㅂ ^)╯ guys omg guess what im done

for ~Yami~
for dew
for emmatheweirdo

<3 <3 <3 i hope you guys like it!!! y'all can come over to my town tomorrow for the payment 8)
IGN: Ara
friendcode: 3153-4073-1077


----------



## sally. (Apr 8, 2014)

wahh your art is so pretty! could i be put on the waiting list as well please? ;v;


----------



## applepopple (Apr 8, 2014)

Aaaaw, I love your work!  I'm hoping to see soon some villagers too? :3 I'll def. order one then!


----------



## milktea (Apr 8, 2014)

sally. said:


> wahh your art is so pretty! could i be put on the waiting list as well please? ;v;



thank you! <33 and sure!

actually to the people in the waiting list: you can fill out the form already so i can get started on your mayors! C:



applepopple said:


> Aaaaw, I love your work!  I'm hoping to see soon some villagers too? :3 I'll def. order one then!



thanks!! you guys are so nice omg my self esteem is going crazy
and sure, when I start doing villagers I'll be sure to tell you heuheu :>


----------



## sally. (Apr 8, 2014)

milktea said:


> thank you! <33 and sure!
> actually to the people in the waiting list: you can fill out the form already so i can get started on your mayors! C:



yay omg thank you so much :> /bows/ i'll leave this here like you said~
mayor name: Sally
town name: Oblivion
your reference pic: [x] [x] 
additional info/requests: nope~
payment: 700k??? unless you want some sweet items instead… lmk!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 8, 2014)

milktea said:


> tomorrow is fine! c: it's late already and.. ehehe none of you are online now anyways c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eeeeeep~ It's sooo cute ;w; omg <333 Tysm! I have a a sweets table and one other sweets item that I can't remember at the moment that you may have for payment! I do have some things to do though today and work so I won't be able to play until tonight! Hope that's okay ;w;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2014)

May I be on the next waiting list if it's okay? ;v;


----------



## Cudon (Apr 8, 2014)

Stalkin the crap outta this. Either way are you capable of doing gas masks?


----------



## milktea (Apr 8, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Eeeeeep~ It's sooo cute ;w; omg <333 Tysm! I have a a sweets table and one other sweets item that I can't remember at the moment that you may have for payment! I do have some things to do though today and work so I won't be able to play until tonight! Hope that's okay ;w;



sure thing! i'm going to sleep now anyways so by the time i wake up it should be evening for you already |D



lynn105 said:


> May I be on the next waiting list if it's okay? ;v;



hehe okay! <3



Dinomates said:


> Stalkin the crap outta this. Either way are you capable of doing gas masks?



well, i can try my best! i have a soft spot for gas masks anyways uvu


----------



## maddison (Apr 8, 2014)

OH MY GOD YOUR ART IS ADORABLE SQueALS i am definitely gonna have to get something from you at one point ooomg


----------



## ~Yami~ (Apr 8, 2014)

milktea said:


> tomorrow is fine! c: it's late already and.. ehehe none of you are online now anyways c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Omg TT-TT I love it soooooo much <3 <3 Just message me when it all right to pay~
My Fc is~ 1134-8652-2394


----------



## dew (Apr 8, 2014)

Ooo I love it a lot!! It's very pretty and well done  I can pay now whenever you're ready, FC is 2681-1018-4332


----------



## bun (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow!! So cute and cheap for a watercolour!!<3 
I might return after my final exams hehe
also i like this ༼ つ ◕◡◕ ༽つ
hehe ༼ つ ◕◡◕ ༽つ
looks like potato ༼ つ ◕◡◕ ༽つ


----------



## Kildor (Apr 9, 2014)

Mayor name : Jarod
Town name : Leytevil
Refetence pic :


Spoiler: Reference







Additional info : Possible to paint a curly moustache and a monocle on him? :3 
If not then it is okay c:


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 9, 2014)

These are wonderful! I'll definitely be lurking for an open spot! ^-^


----------



## milktea (Apr 9, 2014)

maddison said:


> OH MY GOD YOUR ART IS ADORABLE SQueALS i am definitely gonna have to get something from you at one point ooomg





bun said:


> Wow!! So cute and cheap for a watercolour!!<3
> I might return after my final exams hehe
> also i like this ༼ つ ◕◡◕ ༽つ
> hehe ༼ つ ◕◡◕ ༽つ
> looks like potato ༼ つ ◕◡◕ ༽つ





ghostbab said:


> These are wonderful! I'll definitely be lurking for an open spot! ^-^



all this support is making me feel all warm and fuzzy inside <3 ;w; 

╮ (. ❛ ᴗ ❛.) ╭
*OH AAAAND SECOND BATCH IS DONE YOOHEHUEHUEH!*

for dreamysnowx (can i just say it was super fun painting your mayor she's like one big cherry blossom)
for kildor22
aand for sally. !

let's just settle the payments tomorrow cause ahehaehngh i'm super tired


----------



## sej (Apr 9, 2014)

Is there a slot for me?


----------



## Kildor (Apr 9, 2014)

milktea said:


> all this support is making me feel all warm and fuzzy inside <3 ;w;
> 
> ╮ (. ❛ ᴗ ❛.) ╭
> *OH AAAAND SECOND BATCH IS DONE YOOHEHUEHUEH!*
> ...



Gahh it's amazing thank you so much! I have a bunch o' hybrids so I can bing some together with your payment c:


----------



## Venn (Apr 9, 2014)

omg.. can I be placed on the waiting list please?


----------



## milktea (Apr 9, 2014)

SejxTwiggy said:


> Is there a slot for me?





Venice said:


> omg.. can I be placed on the waiting list please?



hellooo! sure, you guys take up the last two slots on the waiting list c:




kildor22 said:


> Gahh it's amazing thank you so much! I have a bunch o' hybrids so I can bing some together with your payment c:



naww thank YOU! |D cools oh my goodness you're so kind ;w; tomorrow morning, we can settle the payments |D
or well it's morning technically since it's already like 1AM


----------



## sej (Apr 9, 2014)

Yay! Thanks


----------



## Pearls (Apr 9, 2014)

Is there any room on the waiting list? If there is can I get one please?


----------



## milktea (Apr 9, 2014)

GoldieJoan said:


> Is there any room on the waiting list? If there is can I get one please?


D:
no, i'm sorry  last two were just taken!


----------



## Cudon (Apr 9, 2014)

aww I didn't know you could just take the waiting list spots xD damnit


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 9, 2014)

mayor name: lynn
town name: lilycove
3ds friendcode:  2234-7503-0310
your reference pic:




(Could you do the white feather please? C: )
additional info/requests: nope 
payment: 700k!


----------



## milktea (Apr 9, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> aww I didn't know you could just take the waiting list spots xD damnit



worry not, i should be done my tomorrow night and then waiting list slots will open up again ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ



lynn105 said:


> mayor name: lynn
> town name: lilycove
> 3ds friendcode:  2234-7503-0310
> your reference pic:
> ...



yaay thanks! noted *v*


----------



## Pearls (Apr 9, 2014)

Can I go on the waiting list when there's room?


----------



## Kildor (Apr 9, 2014)

milktea said:


> hellooo! sure, you guys take up the last two slots on the waiting list c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What type of Hybrids would you like?( I have ALOT since I put the beautiful town ordinance on and they are scattered everywhere!) If you want after I pay you could go to my town to pluck some hybrids? If you can't come due to connection problems, you can tell me what you need and I'll see if I have em c:


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 9, 2014)

would I be able to go on the waiting list, or are there just 3 slots on there?


----------



## milktea (Apr 9, 2014)

@goldiejoan: just post again when the waiting list clears up 

@kildor22: ooh, well if you've got carnations (pretty much any color cause i only have 1 and it's red eahehh) and blue violets? but sure, if the connection's fine I'll just come over.

(AGAIN SUPER DUPER THANK YOU UR RLY NICE whEEZE)

@MayorMae: just 3 slots, i'm sorry ; v;


----------



## Kildor (Apr 9, 2014)

milktea said:


> @goldiejoan: just post again when the waiting list clears up
> 
> @kildor22: ooh, well if you've got carnations (pretty much any color cause i only have 1 and it's red eahehh) and blue violets? but sure, if the connection's fine I'll just come over.
> 
> ...



It's settled then!  I am pretty sure I have alot of Carnations(Basically just growing near Marshal's bench) and some blue violets!
I'll be expecting your arrival. Again, thank you for the amazing art!


----------



## sally. (Apr 9, 2014)

scREAMS oh my god thank you so much!! lmk whenever you're free for the payment~ i'll set it as my ava after ;v;


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello thanks for the amazing artwork! I love it! <3

Gates are open for you to collect payment! town is JenniPho.  <3


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 10, 2014)

aw :c


----------



## jinyoung (Apr 11, 2014)

oh my gosh your art is amazing * ^ *

/stares forever


----------



## maddison (Apr 11, 2014)

i need to get one of these before i die omg


----------



## milktea (Apr 11, 2014)

@mayormae, jinyoung, maddison: you guys can! two more slots on the waiting list now 8'D

*just finished the third batch!!*

for lynn105
for pizookiecrossing
for mayorgababy


----------



## maddison (Apr 11, 2014)

*mayor name:* maddie
*town name:* tamru
*3ds friendcode:* 1779-1219-7844
*your reference pic:* http://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z335/Nimokii/HNI_0075_zpsa8b24fd1.jpg
*additional info/requests: * could her eyes be blue please? //hasn't unlocked contacts yet
*payment:* 700k, though i can pay in the whole sloppy set?


----------



## Alice (Apr 11, 2014)

I would not pay 700k for these. More like 3 or 4 mil. D: But no sloooots.


----------



## milktea (Apr 11, 2014)

maddison said:


> *mayor name:* maddie
> *town name:* tamru
> *3ds friendcode:* 1779-1219-7844
> *your reference pic:* http://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z335/Nimokii/HNI_0075_zpsa8b24fd1.jpg
> ...


noted!! :>



Sway said:


> I would not pay 700k for these. More like 3 or 4 mil. D:



really? ;v; yeah i was wondering if i was selling too low, but I was worried no one would buy |D
I wonder if it'd be okay to raise prices now? :u


----------



## Alice (Apr 11, 2014)

milktea said:


> noted!! :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, seriously. These are beautiful. I would pay real money for one of these. Just looking at the finished products make me jealous of those in line.

- - - Post Merge - - -

D-do you mind if I leave this here? 

Town Name: Cloudrim
FC: 2680-9494-9743
Mayor Name: Sky

References: http://i.imgur.com/E5F77NN.jpg http://i.imgur.com/6kRIBgL.png 

Headpiece: http://oi41.tinypic.com/6jotav.jpg

Eye color: Blue

Bell Offer: 4 mil

Additional Notes: Hair same as girl on case art.

'cus if I don't get in on this, ahmma die.


----------



## milktea (Apr 11, 2014)

Sway said:


> Yeah, seriously. These are beautiful. I would pay real money for one of these. Just looking at the finished products make me jealous of those in line.



I suppose on the next batch then, I'll make some changes on the prices |D 
by the way, thank you for your input ;u; i just joined this forum recently and i've been winging this whole art shop thing ┐('～`；)┌


----------



## Alice (Apr 11, 2014)

milktea said:


> I suppose on the next batch then, I'll make some changes on the prices |D
> by the way, thank you for your input ;u; i just joined this forum recently and i've been winging this whole art shop thing ┐('～`；)┌


Ha ha, no problem. Left a reference sheet for whenever I can get in. Lemme know if you want me to go higher.


----------



## Venn (Apr 11, 2014)

mayor name: Venice
town name: Artim?
3ds friendcode:1736-0803-4201
your reference pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*If you need a better picture, let me know.


Spoiler: QR Code Reference










additional info/requests: I would like some color background, perhaps red? Or something that looks good with the artwork.
payment: 1 Million Bells (Because its worth it)


----------



## milktea (Apr 11, 2014)

Sway said:


> Ha ha, no problem. Left a reference sheet for whenever I can get in. Lemme know if you want me to go higher.



there was actually one slot left on the waiting list and you got the last one haha 8D 
and oh my goodness no no your bell offer is fine it's okay ;o;

@Venice: noted! and ahhh thank you for offering that ;u; <3


----------



## Alice (Apr 11, 2014)

milktea said:


> there was actually one slot left on the waiting list and you got the last one haha 8D
> and oh my goodness no no your bell offer is fine it's okay ;o;
> 
> @Venice: noted! and ahhh thank you for offering that ;u; <3



Awesome! I can't wait!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 11, 2014)

Ahhh that is so amazing I love it omg <33 let me know whenever you're available for pay because I have to go soon ;v;


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 11, 2014)

You got talent, amazing job! I totaly will wait for a commission<3


----------



## sej (Apr 11, 2014)

My mayor please! <3


----------



## Munyo (Apr 12, 2014)

THOSE ARE EFFING ADORABLE. omg.


----------



## sej (Apr 12, 2014)

Ooops, form; 

mayor name: Sej
town name: Sejville
3ds friendcode: 4210-4628-9014
your reference pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



additional info/requests: No thanks!
payment: 700k


----------



## Alice (Apr 13, 2014)

Hnnngh. Why can't time move a little bit faster.


----------



## milktea (Apr 15, 2014)

finished artworks! :>

for aimeenewpoe
for SejxTwiggy
for Venice

for maddison
for Sway


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 15, 2014)

Oohh, hihihi. Since you finished those requests, are you open again? (I'd be paying in TBT bells)

*edit - I'll keep a look out on your front page ^^


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd be willing to pay 500 tbt bells whenever you decide to open comissions again!


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 15, 2014)

I know your slots are full *cries*, but about the tbt pricing- 100tbt=800k so around 400tbt would be 3.2mil (which is about your price) ^.^


----------



## Goth (Apr 15, 2014)

Its okay I would buy it but there's nothing really special about it


----------



## Alice (Apr 15, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> Its okay I would buy it but there's nothing really special about it


----------



## Venn (Apr 15, 2014)

omg, my piece is amazing! Thank you very much!


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh wow! Your artwork is so beautiful, I'm sad you're closed right now.
I'll definitely be lurking around until your shop opens again. :3


----------



## maddison (Apr 18, 2014)

OH MY GOD THAT IS SO CUTE AND OH MY GOD ;-; THANK YOU SO MUCH!! please tell me when you are free so i can pay you. i'm sorry for the delay, i was away and i had an unexpected delay coming home.


----------



## milktea (Apr 23, 2014)

open again whomp

i'm trying to do fullbodies now maybe?????? if it looks ok????/




(timey from tumblr!)


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh, yay!

mayor name: Katie
town name: Snowvile
3ds friendcode: In sidebar
order w/ additional requests: Portrait please with a simple background (random colour, idk you can choose whatever looks good) Would you be able to do the hair down? Like in my avatar...?
reference pic: 



Spoiler: Reference






payment: I can pay in bells or I can give you 3 hair bow wigs ^^


----------



## Cudon (Apr 23, 2014)

Upset. :c at school right now so cant take a spot :s

- - - Post Merge - - -

mayor name: Igi
town name: Solaceon
3ds friendcode: <~~
order w/ additional requests: a portrait of my mayor, warning got a gasmask
reference pic: will post once i can 
payment: 500 tbt


----------



## milktea (Apr 23, 2014)

@MindlessPatch noted! C: the three hairbow wigs would be okay wheee!

@Dinomates naaww don't be upset, I'm sure you can get a slot soon when you're free ;v;


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 23, 2014)

Huzzah! Would you be able to make her hair down? Like in my avatar...? (About shoulder length) if not the ponytail is totally fine ^^


----------



## milktea (Apr 23, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Huzzah! Would you be able to make her hair down? Like in my avatar...? (About shoulder length) if not the ponytail is totally fine ^^


yup! I can do that c: wavy too, like your avatar?


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes please <:


----------



## Cudon (Apr 23, 2014)

Can i has a slot naw ;u;

mayor name: Igi
town name: Solaceon
3ds friendcode: <~~
order w/ additional requests: a portrait of my mayor, warning got a gasmask, its up to you whether the hood is up or not
reference pic:


Spoiler: ref










, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





payment: 500 tbt

Thank you <33


----------



## milktea (Apr 23, 2014)

@Dinomates

YEY 8D noted!! :>


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 23, 2014)

mayor name: Wolfette
town name: Dubai
3ds friendcode: 0731-4771-2468
order w/ additional requests: me and my pal portrait
reference pic:

payment: TBT bells

btw I have those:
cake dress
hairbow wig
cloche hat
tiara hair
maid dress and even more..


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 23, 2014)

Seems like waiting list is open!

mayor name:Rina
town name:Vanibe
3ds friendcode:0061 1592 7505
order w/ additional requestsortrait, background would like a nightsky!
reference pic:



Spoiler: Mayor ref










payment:500 tbt bells!


----------



## milktea (Apr 23, 2014)

@staticistic1114
@Chocolie

alright, got it! c:

oh and if you're paying in tbt i'll need 50% downpayment ovo


----------



## Cudon (Apr 23, 2014)

milktea said:


> @staticistic1114
> @Chocolie
> 
> alright, got it! c:
> ...


Could I just throw the 500 tbt bells at you now? :3


----------



## milktea (Apr 23, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Could I just throw the 500 tbt bells at you now? :3



o:
woah, sure haha thanks! c:


----------



## Alice (Apr 23, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Could I just throw the 500 tbt bells at you now? :3







Shut up and take my money!​


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Apr 23, 2014)

Could you add me to the waiting list please? *_*

*mayor name: *Boo
*town name: *Phantom
*3ds friendcode: *4356-0135-7823
*order w/ additional requests: *Portrait / Background: simple color
*reference pic: *


Spoiler






*payment: *In-game bells

Thank you!


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 23, 2014)

mayor name: Michelle
town name: Asgard
3ds friendcode: 4511-0980-1949
order w/ additional requests: Portrait/Background: light pink
reference pic: REF
payment: Princess set + HairBow wig + Heart shade glasses


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 23, 2014)

mayor name: nemu
town name: kumocha
3ds friendcode: sidebar
order w/ additional requests: headshot please
reference pic: is the art in my sig enough ?
payment: 3mil


----------



## milktea (Apr 23, 2014)

@Dinomates I got yo paymentttt thank you *v*



Boo_is_dead said:


> Could you add me to the waiting list please? *_*
> 
> *mayor name: *Boo
> *town name: *Phantom
> ...



noted! i'll need the 50% downpayment for bells so that'd be 2.5mil c:



NaraFlower said:


> mayor name: Michelle
> town name: Asgard
> 3ds friendcode: 4511-0980-1949
> order w/ additional requests: Portrait/Background: light pink
> ...



got it! c:



iamnothyper said:


> mayor name: nemu
> town name: kumocha
> 3ds friendcode: sidebar
> order w/ additional requests: headshot please
> ...



the waiting list is full ;w; <///3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 23, 2014)

umm can I have a simple background, too? I don't want it to be empty xD
and I'm having trouble with the transaction..


----------



## milktea (Apr 23, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> umm can I have a simple background, too? I don't want it to be empty xD
> and I'm having trouble with the transaction..



sure! 
for the TBT? what happened o:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 23, 2014)

milktea said:


> sure!
> for the TBT? what happened o:



I sent it three times..


----------



## milktea (Apr 23, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I sent it three times..



had to double check to make sure I didn't get an influx of TBT bells three time without noticing lol
whh maybe you can just try again tomorrow? o:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 23, 2014)

milktea said:


> had to double check to make sure I didn't get an influx of TBT bells three time without noticing lol
> whh maybe you can just try again tomorrow? o:



used Chrome :b


----------



## milktea (Apr 23, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> used Chrome :b



got itttt! :> thank you haha, you paid in full already wow ;u;


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 23, 2014)

milktea said:


> got itttt! :> thank you haha, you paid in full already wow ;u;



*is too lazy* yeahh x3
your art, heaven
cant wait♥


----------



## mob (Apr 23, 2014)

will def have to try and get a spot!


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 23, 2014)

what's the difference in size between a head shot and a portrait?

are the portraits the ones under the spoiler and the head shots the one outside it?


----------



## milktea (Apr 23, 2014)

Lurrdoc said:


> what's the difference in size between a head shot and a portrait?
> 
> are the portraits the ones under the spoiler and the head shots the one outside it?



ooh sorry about that, thinking about it now i guess headshot and portrait mean pretty much the same thing--

headshot would be the ones under the spoiler
portrait-- I don't have a sample of. But it would be until the waist.

sorry, I think I used the terms wrong ;v;


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 23, 2014)

milktea said:


> ooh sorry about that, thinking about it now i guess headshot and portrait mean pretty much the same thing--
> 
> headshot would be the ones under the spoiler
> portrait-- I don't have a sample of. But it would be until the waist.
> ...



okay, that's fine. thanks for the response. :>


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 23, 2014)

these are really amazing! lurking til' a free slot opens up ;w;


----------



## milktea (Apr 25, 2014)

artworks done! c:



Spoiler: for Dinomates














Spoiler: for MindlessPatch













Spoiler: or staticistic1114


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 25, 2014)

milktea said:


> artworks done! c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT IS THE CUTEST THING EVERRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!♥


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh my gosh! It's stunning!! Thanks so much <3 if you're available now I can drop by your town and give you the 3 hair bow wigs.
(P.S. Not to be greedy but could I be put on the wait list? I'd love to get my male character done)


----------



## milktea (Apr 25, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> THAT IS THE CUTEST THING EVERRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!♥


i'm happy you like it!! ; v ;



MindlessPatch said:


> Oh my gosh! It's stunning!! Thanks so much <3 if you're available now I can drop by your town and give you the 3 hair bow wigs.
> (P.S. Not to be greedy but could I be put on the wait list? I'd love to get my male character done)



sure! added your fc, i'm opening my town gates now (Milkyway)
and of course! just fill out the form again with your new reference pic for the order c:


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah, your art is absolutely stunning <3 It's truly magical c:
mayor name: Katie
town name: Snowvile
3ds friendcode: In sidebar
order w/ additional requests: Portrait with a simple background please ^^
reference pic: 



Spoiler: Reference






payment: Tiara hair, maid dress, pink lace-up dress and pink party dress (no double ups this time hehe)


----------



## milktea (Apr 25, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Ah, your art is absolutely stunning <3 It's truly magical c:
> mayor name: Katie
> town name: Snowvile
> 3ds friendcode: In sidebar
> ...



ahhh thank you so much, you're too sweet ;u; 
got it! you're on the waitlist 8)


----------



## Prisma (Apr 25, 2014)

mayor name: Wolfie
town name: Eternal
3ds friendcode: 0404-7467-1973
order w/ additional requests: ;;? What
reference pic. Must PM ref ?^?
Payment:5mil for a portrait  ^~^ i almost said 5milk...._./background Simple Color


WAITINGLISTNESS ?^?! If its open also whats a downpayment derp~


----------



## milktea (Apr 25, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> mayor name: Wolfie
> town name: Eternal
> 3ds friendcode: 0404-7467-1973
> order w/ additional requests: ;;? What
> ...



ok! got it c:
and for the downpayment, you pay half of the payment now, then after I draw you can pay me the rest! c:
so for you it'd be 2.5mil for downpayment 

edit: just pm me your reference pic and when you are available for the payment *u*


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 25, 2014)

mayor name: chris
town name: town
3ds friendcode: 2535-4856-6201
order w/ additional requests: headshot *would like my char to be smiling w/ teeth*
reference pic: 



Spoiler






payment: 300TBT


----------



## milktea (Apr 25, 2014)

Lurrdoc said:


> mayor name: chris
> town name: town
> 3ds friendcode: 2535-4856-6201
> order w/ additional requests: headshot *would like my char to be smiling w/ teeth*
> ...



alright, noted c: got your downpayment too uvu


----------



## Cudon (Apr 25, 2014)

milktea said:


> artworks done! c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh that is adorable <33 It's not 100% accurate, but I'm still satisfied ^^


----------



## milktea (Apr 25, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Ahh that is adorable <33 It's not 100% accurate, but I'm still satisfied ^^



aww i'm really sorry, was it the shirt? 
well still, thank you for buying my art anyways ahhh


----------



## Cudon (Apr 25, 2014)

milktea said:


> aww i'm really sorry, was it the shirt?
> well still, thank you for buying my art anyways ahhh


It's actually the hoodie ^^''


----------



## fairyring (Apr 25, 2014)

dying for a sloooot ;-; these are so pretty and cool and unique <3


----------



## milktea (May 1, 2014)

ffffffff im so slow im sorry guys



Spoiler: for Chocolie











Spoiler: for Boo_is_dead











Spoiler: for Naraflower


----------



## fairyring (May 1, 2014)

those are so so pretty! does that mean you have slots open now? :x sorry to be annoying haha.


----------



## iamnothyper (May 1, 2014)

mayor name: nemu
town name: kumocha
3ds friendcode: FC: 0748-3152-8841
order w/ additional requests: is there anyway yo fit a bunny balloon into a headshot? if not that's cool too
reference pic: i have art in my sig, leme know if that isnt enough
payment: 3m


----------



## milktea (May 1, 2014)

sunshinetea said:


> those are so so pretty! does that mean you have slots open now? :x sorry to be annoying haha.





iamnothyper said:


> if this means open slots then im saving a space !



thank you!! sure! just fill out the order form c:


----------



## mob (May 1, 2014)

is a slot open??? o:


----------



## miko (May 1, 2014)

Any available space on the wait list?


----------



## milktea (May 1, 2014)

gamzee said:


> is a slot open??? o:



yep! c: it's just an order form away~~~~~


----------



## fairyring (May 1, 2014)

[squeal] yay i'm so excited! i seriously adore these so much.

mayor name: Lacey
town name: Sunniday
3ds friendcode: 0018-1462-9298
order w/ additional requests: i believe the one i want is a headshot - whatever your first example is of the girl with the blue hair. i'm not sure if that's referred to as a portrait or a headshot, but i want one like that.  
reference pic:


Spoiler











payment: 300 or 500 tbt depending on if it's a portrait or a headshot. sorry for the confusion haha.

thank you so much!!


----------



## iamnothyper (May 1, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> mayor name: nemu
> town name: kumocha
> 3ds friendcode: FC: 0748-3152-8841
> order w/ additional requests: is there anyway yo fit a bunny balloon into a headshot? if not that's cool too
> ...



edited ^^


----------



## milktea (May 1, 2014)

sunshinetea said:


> [squeal] yay i'm so excited! i seriously adore these so much.
> 
> mayor name: Lacey
> town name: Sunniday
> ...



okkk got it!! hehe oops sorry i haven't fixed that-- i think it's a headshot you're after ovo 



iamnothyper said:


> edited ^^



alright! and yep, i'll fit in the bunny balloon for ya c:


----------



## mob (May 1, 2014)

i'll edit this post in a tad bit.


----------



## miko (May 1, 2014)

Please forgive me if I typed this too slow and slots have filled up lol

mayor name: Miko
town name: Paradox
3ds friendcode: 0447-5912-9856
order w/ additional requests: portrait, solid background of your choice. Could you add a devil tail and pitchfork? 
reference pic: http://imgur.com/a/gDy5r#0
payment: Princess series and 4 million?

Thank you.


----------



## Eiryii (May 1, 2014)

Ooh I need to earn a little more bells! Maybe a portrait or fullbody, but I dunno what to offer > 3<
Can you please add me to the waiting list?


----------



## mob (May 1, 2014)

wait.. Do you do ocs? :0


----------



## NaraFlower (May 1, 2014)

Thank you! Just pm me when you want to come get the payment!


----------



## milktea (May 2, 2014)

miko said:


> Please forgive me if I typed this too slow and slots have filled up lol
> 
> mayor name: Miko
> town name: Paradox
> ...



noted c:



Eiryii said:


> Ooh I need to earn a little more bells! Maybe a portrait or fullbody, but I dunno what to offer > 3<
> Can you please add me to the waiting list?



waiting list is full, sorry ;v;



gamzee said:


> wait.. Do you do ocs? :0



i could! sent you a message about it


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2014)

Can I pay you again? Just for good measure. I still feel like I ripped you off.


----------



## milktea (May 2, 2014)

Alice said:


> Can I pay you again? Just for good measure. I still feel like I ripped you off.



no way haha! you're way too nice c: i'm pretty new at this, and you gave me all that advice plus a higher payment than usual and I really appreciate it ; v ;
so don't think that you ripped me off because actually you really helped me a lot! :'D


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (May 2, 2014)

Love these artworks <3~ patiently waiting for an opening slot... ;3


----------



## TaliZorah (May 2, 2014)

As soon as I earn some more bells, I am SO asking for an art piece. <3
( When... y'know... (if) I get onto the waiting list xD )

I wish I was that skilled! Your work is absolutely breathtaking.
Good luck! <3


----------



## Lolabuns (May 5, 2014)

I'm definitely interested in commissioning once the list opens! I can never find anyone to draw anything for me, and it gets super boring to draw things for myself constantly. ;  ; Your art is adorable. I absolutely love watercolors.


----------



## milktea (May 6, 2014)

^^^thanks everyone! ;u; just finished a batch so the waitlist should have space for slots again!



Spoiler: for MindlessPatch














Spoiler: for Wolfie













Spoiler: for Lurrdoc


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 6, 2014)

Oh wow. Thank you so much <3 If you're available would you like the payment now?


----------



## milktea (May 6, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Oh wow. Thank you so much <3 If you're available would you like the payment now?


sure! opening my town gates now c:


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 6, 2014)

I must have misplaced one of the dresses but I found another hair bow wig so you can have that instead. (Hope that's okay, I swear I don't know where I get all these wigs from)


----------



## Kellybelly (May 6, 2014)

mayor name: Kelly 
town name: Sky 
3ds friendcode: 0662-4038-7230 
order w/ additional requests: Portrait 
reference pic: May I add the reference pic later, please? It doesn't work with my phone. >~< 
payment: 5 million


----------



## milktea (May 6, 2014)

Kellybelly said:


> mayor name: Kelly
> town name: Sky
> 3ds friendcode: 0662-4038-7230
> order w/ additional requests: Portrait
> ...


sure! wrote you down on the waitlist c:


----------



## Kellybelly (May 6, 2014)

milktea said:


> sure! wrote you down on the waitlist c:



Awesome! Thank you so very much! I absolutely adore your art!! *^*


----------



## Diamondarcadia (May 6, 2014)

mayor name: Tanith 
town name: Hawaiki 
3ds friendcode: 4012-5416-4951 (also the alt in my signature) 
order w/ additional requests: PORTRAIT PLEASE!!! Yay!!     Just as a note, I know my mayor has bed head but it's kind of cute xD she's also wearing Sally's patch dress from nightmare before Christmas and a crown  sorry my iPad's camera stinks
reference pic: 



Spoiler






payment: I can get you all of the clothing on your wish list (they are Gracie's right) and also the sweets set/pieces. If I did, what would that count towards the fee for a portrait?


----------



## miko (May 6, 2014)

Retracting wait list request because being greedy is no good.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 6, 2014)

S'pose I'll have to wait another time for a chance, haha.


----------



## miko (May 6, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> S'pose I'll have to wait another time for a chance, haha.



Hyogo, you're up.  I'm going to retract my request.


----------



## milktea (May 6, 2014)

Diamondarcadia said:


> mayor name: Tanith
> town name: Hawaiki
> 3ds friendcode: 4012-5416-4951 (also the alt in my signature)
> order w/ additional requests: PORTRAIT PLEASE!!! Yay!!     Just as a note, I know my mayor has bed head but it's kind of cute xD she's also wearing Sally's patch dress from nightmare before Christmas and a crown  sorry my iPad's camera stinks
> ...



alright, got it! and that payment would be fine! ovo



miko said:


> Retracting wait list request because being greedy is no good.


really? o: alright then, removing you from the list~



Hyogo said:


> S'pose I'll have to wait another time for a chance, haha.


^miko's right haha, you can fill out the order form now that a slot's open.


----------



## miko (May 6, 2014)

I will wait for your next batch to open again milktea. 

Just curious, have you already started mine?  If not, maybe I can edit that order.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 6, 2014)

Ney, I haven't got a nice look for my Mayor anyways haha.


----------



## miko (May 6, 2014)

Oh no, milktea I think you misunderstood meeeee... I was retracting from new wait list not original spot. 
I'm so sorry for the confusion!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gaaaah, am I in trouble now?


----------



## milktea (May 6, 2014)

ohh =)) well, now I get it. That's why I was wondering why you were worried about being greedy if it was your first time ordering.

Fixed everything! Miko's got a slot on the batch I'm currently working on, and Hyogo's on the waiting list for the next batch. (//assuming you'd still want to have a slot? c


----------



## Diamondarcadia (May 6, 2014)

milktea said:


> ohh =)) well, now I get it. That's why I was wondering why you were worried about being greedy if it was your first time ordering.
> 
> Fixed everything! Miko's got a slot on the batch I'm currently working on, and Hyogo's on the waiting list for the next batch. (//assuming you'd still want to have a slot? c



Hey I tried pming you but your inbox was full xD

Thanks for accepting my commission! Would you want the whole sweets set? It wouldn't be a problem, I just want to be sure what I am collecting lol I am going to start now  

Do I pay when I move up to active list?


----------



## milktea (May 6, 2014)

Diamondarcadia said:


> Hey I tried pming you but your inbox was full xD
> 
> Thanks for accepting my commission! Would you want the whole sweets set? It wouldn't be a problem, I just want to be sure what I am collecting lol I am going to start now
> 
> Do I pay when I move up to active list?



whoops, sorry bout that. gotta clear up my inbox then haha.
oohh my sure! whole sweets set would be lovely, and then you don't have to get me the graciegracie clothing anymore c:

and yep! since you're paying with items you can just pay me after when I'm done with the artwork.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 6, 2014)

Yeah you can leave me on the waiting list, should hopefully have this outfit I want made done by then :>


----------



## miko (May 6, 2014)

milktea said:


> ohh =)) well, now I get it. That's why I was wondering why you were worried about being greedy if it was your first time ordering.
> 
> Fixed everything! Miko's got a slot on the batch I'm currently working on, and Hyogo's on the waiting list for the next batch. (//assuming you'd still want to have a slot? c



Again, I apologize for the confusion.  Thank you so much for putting me back on the list!


----------



## milktea (May 6, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Yeah you can leave me on the waiting list, should hopefully have this outfit I want made done by then :>


alrighty then in that case i will wait for your super fab mayor hyogo @)




miko said:


> Again, I apologize for the confusion.  Thank you so much for putting me back on the list!


and don't worry about it!! everything should be fine now uvu


----------



## miko (May 6, 2014)

Thank you.  If you're available on ACNL I'd like to pay you now.  Just in case I can't catch you when the work is ready.  Would that be ok?


----------



## fairyring (May 6, 2014)

i just sent over payment for mine since i'm in a slot now. :3


----------



## Eiryii (May 6, 2014)

> w< why must I keep missing the waitlist slots~
I'm never gonna sleep again...must have your art o vo;;


----------



## milktea (May 6, 2014)

miko said:


> Thank you.  If you're available on ACNL I'd like to pay you now.  Just in case I can't catch you when the work is ready.  Would that be ok?


sure! I'll just add your fc then i'll open up my town gates 



sunshinetea said:


> i just sent over payment for mine since i'm in a slot now. :3


got it! listed you as fully paid already, thank youuu uvu



Eiryii said:


> > w< why must I keep missing the waitlist slots~
> I'm never gonna sleep again...must have your art o vo;;


noooo that's unhealthy and also I work slowly I wouldn't advise it HAHA


----------



## mob (May 6, 2014)

woo, will have to get started on our trade. B)


----------



## Eiryii (May 6, 2014)

milktea said:


> noooo that's unhealthy and also I work slowly I wouldn't advise it HAHA


lol I always miss slots in the awesome shops x3
Darn the time zones and my need to sleep early~


----------



## iamnothyper (May 6, 2014)

oh slots, leme know when i should pay ^^


----------



## Kellybelly (May 6, 2014)

Kellybelly said:


> mayor name: Kelly
> town name: Sky
> 3ds friendcode: 0662-4038-7230
> order w/ additional requests: Portrait
> ...



Yay, I've finally made it home. xD
Changing the additional information. I hope, that's okay.
*order w/ additional requests:* Still a portrait, please. :3 Could you perhaps draw her with her hair down? Longer than shoulder length with a side swept fringe? x) 
Oh, and as a *background*: Maybe a blue sky with fluffy clouds? *^*
*payment: 7 million * 


Spoiler: Reference


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 6, 2014)

why havent i ordered from you yet QQQQQ im trash your art is so gorgeous
[lurks for slot]


----------



## milktea (May 6, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> oh slots, leme know when i should pay ^^


it's alright, you can pay tomorrow c: or, i'll just vm/pm you haha



Kellybelly said:


> Yay, I've finally made it home. xD
> Changing the additional information. I hope, that's okay.
> *order w/ additional requests:* Still a portrait, please. :3 Could you perhaps draw her with her hair down? Longer than shoulder length with a side swept fringe? x)
> Oh, and as a *background*: Maybe a blue sky with fluffy clouds? *^*
> ...


okay sure! i got it *v*



Shirohibiki said:


> why havent i ordered from you yet QQQQQ im trash your art is so gorgeous
> [lurks for slot]


thank you ;x; no no ssshhhhh ur not garbage YOU ARE GREAT


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 6, 2014)

Love it! Thank you so much. I'll be depositing the rest of the tbt now. ^^


----------



## Swiftstream (May 7, 2014)

mayor name: Flora
town name: Azalia
3ds friendcode: <--- sidebar
order w/ additional requests: headshot please!
Can I order Mirai Kuriyama? I love her <3
reference pic:



Spoiler: reference pic










payment: Toy hammer, hair bow wig, tiara hair

Is this okay?


----------



## milktea (May 8, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> mayor name: Flora
> town name: Azalia
> 3ds friendcode: <--- sidebar
> order w/ additional requests: headshot please!
> ...



WHEEZE.... I'D LOVE TO DRAW MIRAI HOLY-- but but there's no space for slots right now the shop's full ;-; i'm sorry, i didn't indicate it in the title earlier whh


----------



## Swiftstream (May 10, 2014)

milktea said:


> WHEEZE.... I'D LOVE TO DRAW MIRAI HOLY-- but but there's no space for slots right now the shop's full ;-; i'm sorry, i didn't indicate it in the title earlier whh



Lol 
It's alright! I'll quote my post when it says "open"


----------



## Elov (May 12, 2014)

Would it be okay if I got into the wait list..? Or is it only 3 slots ;-; .. I hope it's okay if I post this form.. ! I apologize if it isn't ;x

mayor name: Melissa
town name: Oyasumi
3ds friendcode: 4527-7725-1785
order w/ additional requests: I'm ordering a couple if that's okay ;x Could you make the boy with a smile that shows his teeth please c: And maybe have the girl look like she's a bit embarrassed because she likes the boy. >w< With a simple light-ish blue background. And maybe add the horse shoe lip ring on the girl, I hope this isn't asking for too much! D;
reference pic: 



Spoiler
























Unfinished Ref I'm drawing..


payment: 6 mill (headshot)


----------



## milktea (May 12, 2014)

updated the announcements |D ♥

^^^also uhh i dont think i can accept orders for now, i'm getting busier with school and I might not be able to finish commissions anymore!!! wish is totally unfair for your payments and all x_x

anyways finished batch:



Spoiler: for sunshinetea













Spoiler: for imnothyper













Spoiler: for miko













Spoiler: for gamzee











and then i'll finish the next batch and i'll take a break first unu


----------



## miko (May 12, 2014)

milktea said:


> updated the announcements |D ♥
> 
> ^^^also uhh i dont think i can accept orders for now, i'm getting busier with school and I might not be able to finish commissions anymore!!! wish is totally unfair for your payments and all x_x
> 
> anyways finished batch:




OMgosh... Love it!!!  Thank you so much milktea!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way... Good luck on your studies!


----------



## fairyring (May 12, 2014)

[squeal] i love it so much!! i love how you did the braids and the little shiny nose and it's just so pretty. :3 thank you so so much!!


----------



## milktea (May 12, 2014)

you're welcome!! c: the braids were super fun to draw haha


----------



## iamnothyper (May 12, 2014)

omg wow thanks! he's adorbs. i still have to payyy~~~


----------



## mob (May 12, 2014)

ahhh1 i love it, i'm almost done with yours ;w;


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 12, 2014)

Holy crap, these are beautiful. It looks like you aren't taking commissions right now, but I just wanted to let you know that I'm a fan


----------



## PockiPops (May 13, 2014)

Oooh!! Can I have a spot on the waiting list, please? >u<


----------



## TaliZorah (May 14, 2014)

PockiPops said:


> Oooh!! Can I have a spot on the waiting list, please? >u<



Could I as well?
I realize you're on a semi-hiatus, but is the waiting list closed?
I'd love to get a spot, I've been lurking for weeks. :c


----------



## milktea (Jun 19, 2014)

this is really really really really late!!!!!!!!! im so sorry!!!!!!!!1



Spoiler: for Diamondarcadia











Spoiler: for Kellybelly









for hyogo, you've got a slot but i'm not sure if you still want a commission. Just tell me if you've got a ref picture already c:


--
anyways senior year has started so I still can't accept any orders, just wanted to drop this off (even though again IT'S SUPER DUPER LATE IM REALLY SORRY--)


----------

